

Ask HN: Using laser mouse sensor in a body of pen. Possible? - Come-rad

Hi,
I&#x27;m thinking about the stylus (pen) you can use on your table. To track it&#x27;s position I&#x27;m thinking about the sensor as laser computer mouses have. Is it possible to place that sensor into a pen? Anybody seen prototypes?
======
jeffmould
You can buy a pen mouse on Amazon. A friend of mine has one and he swears by
it, but I find it more difficult to use (or at least get used to) than a
regular mouse for everyday things.

~~~
Come-rad
Oh, God. Those are huge. I see why you find them difficult to use

~~~
jeffmould
Actually my problem is not necessarily with the size, but more with the just
reaching over and using a mouse. With the pen you either put it in the base or
you leave it laying there. If I am working coding or something where I use the
mouse rarely having to reach, pickup, use is more time consuming and
frustrating to me. With a traditional mouse it is more natural just to move my
hand to the right, use the mouse, and go back to typing away.

------
Qworg
Very possible. The problem is how chunky the pen is to fit the sensor and
illumination.

